# 30 Round Magpul PMAGS AR MAGAZINES IN STOCK!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well... at least on gun broker anyway.  

Check it out.....

Only $505 for 5 chunks of plastic! HAHAHAHAH!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll take 10....only of you're buying though !


----------



## Friar Bones (Dec 6, 2012)

Man and there are 21 bids?!?!?!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't know who is crazier, the people who are trying to ban the dang things, or the people who are trying to buy them at this kind of price!?!?


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

about how much were they before the scam errr proposed ban?


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

$9-$14 last time I looked..


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea around that price here as well. Dang I got 10 pieces of plastic un-opened worth that much???


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've seen Colt brand 30-round mags going on GunBroker for over $200. I'm helping a friend liquidate some of the hyped-up stuff and we just sold an AR 15, Pre Ban model with one 20-round mag on Gunbroker for $1950.

It's a great time to capitalize on the frenzy, because it will subside - just like it did last time. If you're thinking about cashing in, and can afford to part with any stuff, do it while everything's up in the air for maximum gain. Just my humble opinion: Strike while the iron is hot!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, crazy times back then. Time to invest and hold before elections.... 1 - pmag for 1 - bitcoin coming soon lol

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------

